# Phesant Nuggets



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think i have read this on here before, but one of the best ways i have found to use most the phesant is to cut meat into chunk and roll it in egg and then shore lunch. Deep Fry them in peanut/veggie oil. Tastes just like chicken nuggets. I like it with a little honey mustard but any dipping sauce will do.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey sounds good :beer: But they have to be better than chicken nuggets uke:

Chicken nuggets are like weiners. They contain lips and a$$holes :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

this is true they are better. I gave some to my mom and dad. My dad claims to not like phesant. He ate a couple and said they were great until i told him it was phesant and not chicken, this is probably my #2 favorite way to prepare phesant behind creamed phesant.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats grosss!


----------

